# Best t-shirt brand for DTG print



## michalstrnad (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi all,
what is the best t-shirt brand for DTG?
We tried Stedman and it was not so good. Combed cotton seems not good.

Now, we will try:
- FRUIT OF THE LOOM (Value Weight)
and
GILDAN ULTRA

What about Hanes Tagless?
Michal


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

We run the gildan 6.1oz t's as our stock brand. Seems to be a good value brand for our Brother 541.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Just posted this in answer to a similar questions asked in the NeoFlex section:

The shirt you use can dramtically affect the the quality of the final print.

We've tried lots of different brands. At present, we choose from e 2 barands:

SG the SG15
or
Anvil Red Label T-Shirt - Style A980

Anvil is the better shirt but costs twice as much as SG. Anvil is also the shirt All American use at European shows.

John


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

michalstrnad said:


> Hi all,
> what is the best t-shirt brand for DTG?
> We tried Stedman and it was not so good. Combed cotton seems not good.
> 
> ...




We use Hanes Tagless for our sample shirts and at trade shows. Seems to work the best of all the brands we have tried.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

HANDS would be my top pick, 2nd would be ALSTYLE both are in reference to Black Shirts.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

port and company 100% cotton is my favorite, less fibers


----------



## crownedcrooks (Aug 20, 2011)

hey guys.. i use zazzle.. to display my t shirt line... please check it out on zazzle website. My brand is called crownedcrooks. 

they also use dtg on t shirts..and it it amazing quality.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The best results we have had have been with American Apparel.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I like Alternative brand, Hanes tagless seem like best quality basic tee


----------

